# DIY Bullhorn Bars



## wheres_my_beard (11 Dec 2013)

My Plug has been reborn (again) with some new bars; I'm quite pleased with the outcome, especially as the were free unwanted bars, which I cut down and polished today.











I think the cable recess makes a nice feature 

So the bike has gone through some changes since I first got it... all for the better.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Dec 2013)

Good job on the bars! How do you find the egg beaters?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (11 Dec 2013)

I love them to be honest. Great for riding fixed as I feel they are super easy to clip into as you can clip in forwards or backwards and haven't accidentally clipped out yet. I recommend them.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Dec 2013)

wheres_my_beard said:


> I love them to be honest. Great for riding fixed as I feel they are super easy to clip into as you can clip in forwards or backwards and haven't accidentally clipped out yet. I recommend them.


Thanks. That's what I was hoping you would say. I having been meaning to buy some for a while now. It is the ease of clipping in that appeals to me.


----------



## colly (11 Dec 2013)

@wheres_my_beard
How did you get those bars so well polished ? I've tried polishing a crankset and it took ages and tbh I might just as well not bothered. 

Another  for eggbeaters. I bought a pair off someone on here for 20 quid to see if I liked them. I did. So I bought a new set. The only draw back I can see is that new cleats are kind of expensive.


----------



## buggi (12 Dec 2013)

i like those backwards handlebars... They look like horns


----------



## wheres_my_beard (13 Dec 2013)

Colly, I'm going to be working on the other Tektro brake lever soon, to get the black anodised surface off and polish it to match the other one. I'll do a mini tutorial to show how I did it.







This thread shows what I have done previously, but I'll take some pics during the process to show the different stages.

A comfy seat are essential...


----------

